# Nubs earned a new title!



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nubs officially earned his UWPCH this past weekend before he hurt his knee. 

Nubs was only 15points from his UWPCH this weekend, and only needed to pull 2,310lbs to get his 15points. He out did himself by pulling 3,612lbs! Not only did he get his 20point pull, he pulled his MOST PULLED EVER!!!! He only stopped pulling because he got bored of it. Yeah my boy loves to do it, but he grows bored of doing it pretty quickly. He does this with EVERYTHING except for walks. 

I have 2 pictures of him pulling this weekend, one is has his face really blurry and the other just doesn't show you how much he is pulling, but here is both of them. I have to say I'm really bummed about him tearing his ACL because he was doing SO WELL! But I know in 2 years, we will be back to full strength, and the UKC better watch out. Nubs will be a monster!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

CONGRATS NUBBY! and congrats to you as well

well at least you got it before he tore his knee ... it would have been WAAAAY lame if he tore his acl and he still had points that you had to wait 2 years to get


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

He'll be back pulling by early summer, but he's not going to be up to pulling anything huge. I'll be getting 10point pulls out of him, which is fine. But I can see in 2 years once he's built back up, if he's is pulling anywhere near what he was pulling this past weekend, giving a lot of dogs a run for their points. 

UKC has the thing called "All Stars" which is a point system. There is the top 25 American Bulldogs, the top 25 APBT's and then the top 25 other breeds. I am betting in 2 years Nubs will be in that top 25 with how well he was pulling this past year. If he pulls even near as well, after we replace that ACL (and he doesn't tear the other one!)


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know nothing about weight pulling but I do know you have worked very hard with this dog! Congratulations to a great team.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Big congrats! And so sorry to hear that Nubs tore his ACL! I know how painful that is on my side so I hope he's feeling better soon and back to tearing up things! =)


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new title!! Fantastic job!!!


----------

